

Minimalism in an Age of Tremendous Hardware - Sambdala
http://prog21.dadgum.com/151.html

======
zimbatm
I liked to be reminded that there used to be a time where "complete" systems
could fit in 1k of storage. Even as a developer, I'm always amazed at how
exponentially expensive all these features that we have added over the years
are.

------
joeyespo
What's interesting and somewhat related are the studies done where, all things
being equal, code size is the best predictor of code quality [1]. I think as
far as justifications go, this research gives us a compelling reason to
continue down the path of minimalization and simplicity, even when we have the
capacity to store and execute very large programs.

[1]: [http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/10669678292/size-is-the-
bes...](http://blog.vivekhaldar.com/post/10669678292/size-is-the-best-
predictor-of-code-quality)

